
Ask HN: What tutorials can compare with Handmade Hero? - thorin
I&#x27;m really impressed by the depth and commitment of Casey for creating this excellent resource. I&#x27;m sure there are lots of comparable resources here is your chance to list a few you&#x27;ve been impressed by:
======
Dangeranger
Ben Eater has a great series of videos on building an 8-bit computer from
scratch on a breadboard. It's a wonderful bit of explanation.

[https://eater.net/8bit/](https://eater.net/8bit/)

~~~
thorin
Thanks, I would love to have a look at that, I already have a Masters Degree
in Electronic Engineering (from a lifetime ago), but was so impressed to learn
more about low level game programming with such an accessible guide - this
would have been the holy grail of knowledge when I was growing up!

------
Rzor
In N2T you build a small modern computer. It's neat and it teaches a lot about
the infrastructure of today systems.

[http://nand2tetris.org](http://nand2tetris.org)

